# Terramycin how to use it



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

We don't reccommend mixing terra into grease patties, they have been shown to deliver sub-lethal doses of anitbiotic causing a quick build up of resistant AFB. If you bought the standard package there should be directions on how to mix it with powdered sugar on the package and the appropriate dosage/periods. If not check back and one of us will dig it out and post if for you. I think it has changed since the initial approval and I don't recall the details since the change.


----------



## paulnewbee1 (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks joel


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Terramycin how to use it.

I set the package on a shelf and wait 31 years...


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

Terramycin recommendation is like so much of what the USDA has done to "help." I'm with Michael on this one. Oxytet-resistant AFB is one result. Most folks subscribe to the "if a little bit is good, a lot is better" theory of application. Off-label use and incorrect dosage continue to be problems. If you use TM, the powdered sugar dusting is better.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Leave it at the store. Don't even purchase it.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Cute answer Michael. I think the stuff has a place in beekeeping.

As routine application for the prevention for EFB/AFB, I wouldn't use it. If, on the other hand, you get a good epidemic of EFB spreading about your beeyard it can bring it to a halt. 

If you get a single hive in your yard with AFB, then I'd use it on everybody in the yard as a precaution.

Keep an extra hive tool and, if you use them, gloves so that if you find an infected hive you can change tools after opening the infected hive. 

Fortunately I haven't needed it in a long time. If my memory serves me any instructions on the packet are unclear/poor.

From the Brushy Mtn catalog, mix a 6.4oz packet with 1lb 12oz of powdered sugar and dust two tablespoons around the brood nest on the tops of the frames, three times at 4 to 5 day intervals.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

*To much Terrimycin?- had to combine hives*

I don't think I mixed enough powdered sugar with the terrimycin. after applying my queen stopped laying for a while and all hives that I treated some weeks ago are very weak right now, had to combine two of them. what happens if you combine two hives and, possibly in my case, have queens in each hive?


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 1, 2005)

>Terramycin how to use it.
Don't use it unless a hive is diagnosed with AFB by someone who knows what their talking about. You'll need a fire as well.

paper, if the hives are weak, why not try finding the queens? Its easier in weak hives. Combining won't help if neither have a queen. 

Too much terramycin will kill most the brood in the hive, so depending on how long its been, that may have been what happened.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

I bought terramycin the first year I got bees thinking it was something you needed to use. I'm not a big one for medicine. An occasional benadryl for allergies is about it. I decided not to use the terramycin and it sits unopened today.


----------



## Billy Y. (Feb 1, 2005)

*its a propylactic - not a cure*

Terra will NOT cure AFB. If you have a colony with advanced AFB your choice is to either destroy the colony by burning it or shake the colony onto undrawn foundation with new or treated boxes. Then burn the original drawn frames and discard and then burn the insides of the original boxes, tops, and bottoms to kill the spores before re-use. Some say to treat with Terra when you shake them too but I have found that isn't necessary.

You should only treat with Terra in the fall AFTER the supers are off if you have had a outbreak in ANOTHER colony during the season as surrounding colonies probably have some exposure.

Also, if you have a heavy infestation of varroa I've read that it helps to couple the mite treatments with a Terra treatment to help the bees deal with the viruses that the varroa vectors. Though it doesn't cure the viruses directly it does seem to help the bees deal with it.

Mix one 6.4oz packet with 2lbs of powdered sugar. Sprinkle a heaping tablespoon of it somewhere OTHER than where the brood is. I always do it along the back of the box near the ends of the frames. I don't use it thought without one of the above reasons.


----------



## papar (Apr 10, 2007)

*Queen was there but not laying much*

RE the Terramycin; I am certain now that I over applied the stuff- never to make that mistake again. The hives were weakened by lack of brood. I did decide to requeen one hive, as I mentioned combining another two. There were evidence of queen in one and a positive in the other. Because of this action of over medicating, I have missed an incredible flow in my area for this time of the year. Oh, well- live and learn right!!


----------

